
Show HN: Omnihash, a multi-hashing utility - Mizza
https://github.com/Miserlou/omnihash
======
niftich
Similar to 'rhash' [1], but in python. I like it!

Some feedback:

\- What is the algorithm called 'SHA'? Is it the algorithm now commonly called
'SHA-0' [2], specified in NIST's FIPS PUB 180 (without revisions), published
in 1993, and later withdrawn in FIPS PUB 180-1 in 1996 where SHA-1 was offered
in its stead?

\- I like your thorough coverage of all the myriad varieties of CRCs. In many
casual usages, the differences between CRCs are glossed over, and I like that
you chose the rigorous approach.

\- I'm happy that you included SHA-3 and BLAKE2.

\- Consider including support for all of the FIPS 180-4 algorithms. The ones
missing from this implementation are 'SHA-512/224' and 'SHA-512/256'.

[1] [http://rhash.anz.ru/](http://rhash.anz.ru/) [2]
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6194](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6194)

~~~
Mizza
I didn't know about rhash! Cool! This might be easier to install and use
though.

All of the first hashes come from Python's "hashlib.algorithms_available", so
that's a really good question. Your guess seems like a good one.

I haven't found any 'SHA-512/224' and 'SHA-512/256', or any Skein function
implementations in Python! PR's welcome!

------
swordswinger12
You include things like DSA and ECDSA, which are not hash algorithms, but
signatures. Is a signature being computed internally? If so, with what key?

